# To hub buddy or not to hub buddy?......



## maldo (Apr 25, 2013)

So I just replaced my hubs on my trailer since the bearing went bad and I wasn't 100% confident the hub didn't get damaged. Now that they are new what do you guys think about hub buddy? Are they necessary? Or can you get away without using them?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't like them


----------



## PATRIOT (Apr 25, 2013)

Ran them and took them off . . . installed Zerk fittings directly on my hubs.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=26578&hilit=zerk


----------



## tomme boy (Apr 26, 2013)

They work good if you know how to use them. Most people put too much grease in them, then blow out the rear seal. Then the bearings go bad. You only put in enough grease to see any movement of the plate or spring. Usually 2-3 pumps.


----------



## PATRIOT (Apr 26, 2013)

The whole theory behind them is flawed. If grease was a liquid I might buy the theory (positive pressure inside the hub to keep water out) but since it's not there is no way to get all the air voids out of the grease and therefore lube all the bearings uniformly with them.


----------



## JMichael (Apr 26, 2013)

tomme boy said:


> They work good if you know how to use them. Most people put too much grease in them, then blow out the rear seal. Then the bearings go bad. You only put in enough grease to see any movement of the plate or spring. Usually 2-3 pumps.


I agree. And I'm not sure what theory there is but as long as there is more pressure inside the bearing cavity than there is on the outside in the lake water, water can not get inside. Not that water is all that bad, but the dirt and grit that the water carries is what you need to be worried about. The biggest problem with bearing buddies is that people either overfill them and blow their seals or they think they never have to do anything with them so they don't ever bother to add grease.


----------



## maldo (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys! I think I am going to stay away from them.


----------



## Chief2 (Apr 29, 2013)

It seems to me that if the void in the Bearing Buddy is air tight enough to hold a vacuum, no water could penetrate to begin with.


----------

